
Tesla Model S Crushes Large Luxury Car Competition in USA - john58
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/04/22/tesla-model-s-crushes-luxury-car-competition-in-usa/
======
GrumpyNl
No competition. Tesla's wont be sold that much as soon a all the subsidies
disappear.

